# Airblown haunted house.....?



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

I did a search early for some info. on this here and found none.....its a popular item on other boards.....I got one and really like it..... got it from Sams Club (which has currently been sold out for a while now here)......E-bay has some good pics as well...but this video does a good job of showing it.http://meisterplanet.com/journal/category/family


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Yeah that video has been passed around on this board before.
Or at least I have seen it.
Maybe not from this board, but probably.

Pretty cool.
I wouldn't get one because I like doing it all myself and setting the mood and everything, but still definitely a cool thing to have for Halloween night.


----------



## ksshane (Sep 27, 2006)

That is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. I had not seen that before.

It really wouldnt fit what I am doing around my place, but I sent the link to my inlaws. It would be perfect for the kind of haunted house they put together.

Thanks again


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i totally want to reconstruct it now! thanks for making me have to do more work! ggeeeezzz

actually thats really cool i would love to try and immitate it for the start of my trail.....


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I was thinking about on of these for the little ones but the cost is a bit much for me after spending so much this year. 

I did snoop through his pics and he seems a bit inflate happy from what I can tell.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I dont do inflatales but that would be a consideration for when we have a bigger yard and split into a kiddy section


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah we are gonna set it up in front of my garage maze as the ending.......starting through my side yard maze.....we do have a lot of little kids....my trail will be spooky in places for the teens.......we are gonna mix it up so we have something for eveybody......garage will be the extreme scare along with the shed area using our atv as seen here.http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/doc0 They been sold out at Sams Club for weeks now......but E-bay has them for a little more.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

TearyThunder said:


> I was thinking about on of these for the little ones but the cost is a bit much for me after spending so much this year.
> 
> I did snoop through his pics and he seems a bit inflate happy from what I can tell.


Thanks for the link..I saw that pic of his inflatable gallery..I have to say, I REALLY hate inflatables...And this pic of his inflatable haunt made me wish I had a pellet gun.








That one haunted house would be good for little kids though.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I went through the inflatable house at Sam's Club when they had it blown up. It's pretty cool. And not really too much money, when you consider how big the damn thing is.:jol:


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd rather have a house like the one pictured above full of inflateables on my block than a dark house that doesn't give up any candy, but yes I'm feeling the need to brandish the pellet gun as well... though I wouldn't be shooting inflateables... _**shakes his fist at the street light DIRECTLY accross the street from him like snoopy shaking his fist at the red baron.**_


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

That house with all the inflatables makes me sick  *gags* *brings out flame thrower*


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

House update.......ran some fog through it last night....wow......it look amazing.....fog was coming out of the top of the main room.....need to get a spot light up there so you can really see it in the dark.....anybody wlling to walk in a burning (smoking) inflatable house.......lol.....looks really creepy in the dark !


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

shaunathan said:


> I'd rather have a house like the one pictured above full of inflateables on my block than a dark house that doesn't give up any candy, but yes I'm feeling the need to brandish the pellet gun as well... though I wouldn't be shooting inflateables... _**shakes his fist at the street light DIRECTLY accross the street from him like snoopy shaking his fist at the red baron.**_


Dude, i told you that i have the special tool required to open that access panel. We -could- just disconnect it for the night. so long as we rememebered to reconnect it before the city maint. crew noticed


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here some updated pics of my airblown house on my webpage.http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/doc0


----------

